# Lake Conroe Oakley Tournament roll call



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Just wondering how many fellow 2coolers will be out there chasin that big mouthed green trash fish with me this weekend.


----------



## Kickin'Bass (Mar 25, 2012)

I will be contributing again as usual... Although I did win a go pro last year.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

how did you win a go pro? This will be my first time fishing it. Im terrible at bass fishing unless they are up in the brush. Which they wont be with this weather. Ill be donating my money.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

I will be out there in a red and black 21' skeeter. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I had plans to be there,but it's not going to happen this year. 
I'll be in the PAL's tournament in a few weeks.
Good luck!


----------



## Kickin'Bass (Mar 25, 2012)

Mako-Wish said:


> how did you win a go pro? This will be my first time fishing it. Im terrible at bass fishing unless they are up in the brush. Which they wont be with this weather. Ill be donating my money.


 Last year at PaPas they had a "guess the winning weight" box and closest wins a complete Go Pro setup, it was sweet. I guessed 10.34 and that was exactly the winning weight!! Haha, only it wasn't me with the fish. They might have thought something was up if I would have had that bass too!! lolol. Like I say "Those who cant fish,,,,,, guess weight"!!! Hahaha. Everyone be careful, im sure most of the regulars know how bad Conroe can get, it can get dangerous quick.


----------



## Tony22 (Jan 30, 2014)

I will be there in my triton 21xs the fish aren't out as deep as you think they are they have already started staging just a hint


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Tony22 said:


> I will be there in my triton 21xs the fish aren't out as deep as you think they are they have already started staging just a hint


I hope you are right


----------



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'll be there. 3rd year fishing it. Be in a 19 foot mako. Can't wait till it's over and me and my partner get back in the salt...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

How's it going out there guys?


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

8.92lb is sitting in first place overall...

Results updates at: http://oakleybigbass.com/#results


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

CJweber and myself are not doing so well. Got skunked today...hopefully tomorrow goes better!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

It sucked balls as usual. My buddy got a 3.25 and still no money. I got skunked. I have no idea how to fish this stupid lake. I can't wait for the McDonalds on Rayburn, at least I'll catch a fish there.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Mako-Wish said:


> Just wondering how many fellow 2coolers will be out there chasin that big mouthed green trash fish with me this weekend.


I saw you just as you were coming under the Walden rd bridge up past Del Lago around 1-130 today. I went up in there and lost a money fish at the boat. I was throwing a red craw pattern sq. bill in those seedy beans. Not fishing tomorrow y'all get em. Tony is right they are far shallower than most were thinking. 
Matt

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

A 10.74 was weighed in this morning


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

duck commander said:


> I saw you just as you were coming under the Walden rd bridge up past Del Lago around 1-130 today. I went up in there and lost a money fish at the boat. I was throwing a red craw pattern sq. bill in those seedy beans. Not fishing tomorrow y'all get em. Tony is right they are far shallower than most were thinking.
> Matt
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I caught a 4 lber off that bridge pre fishing friday on a chrome rattle trap. Yesterday only caught 1 fish. 2.42 flipping docks. Not fishing today. Glad I'm not the only one that couldn't find em.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

me and my uncle fished both days. uncle placed 1st one hour and tied for 7th one hour saturday. the 8.92 was caught 30yd from us. sunday i took my boat and he took his and went back to same area and i placed 4th one hour and he placed 5th same hour. we both lost several more fish that looked like they were in the 4-5 pound range. 

even with the weather we had it was not a bad weekend. and all the fish we caught were in 2 foot of water.


----------



## lukin (Jan 5, 2015)

Everyone I talked too off the dock was having a tough go, sounds like 2coolers didn't fair much better.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

My club, Seven Coves Bass Club, had a couple guys getting checks. Michael Gasaway & Terry Reich done good, proud of them!!


----------

